# 10 minute Quick Clean



## Newms (Jun 14, 2007)

All it takes... 10 minutes!

Cleaned my dads 8 Series engine bay for him










Used Auto Glym engine bay cleaner and megs plastic restore.


----------



## Ade R (Mar 12, 2007)

You did well in 10 mins.
Unless it is hardly driven and garaged.
Immaculate condition under the bonnet.
Always liked the 8 series, reminds me of shark with that long nose.
Is it dark green? 850 or 840?


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

10 mins?

No way, that looks like it just left the showroom


----------



## Newms (Jun 14, 2007)

Its a 840, 4.4ltr V10 version....

Yup 10 minutes! Spray Engine cleaner all on it. clean it with a brush and soapy water. Hose down. Wipe down, then apply Megs to the plastics


----------



## Hazza_Civic_EK (Jun 27, 2007)

christ if you done that in 10 mins thats truly amazing!!


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

4.4Ltr V10, wasnt it a V8


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

daveb said:


> 4.4Ltr V10, wasnt it a V8


yeah V8 :thumb:

looks great well done.


----------



## Newms (Jun 14, 2007)

Daveb + Harley...

It is a V8 Sorry :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice job


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

looks very good. 10mins:doublesho


----------



## colst (May 27, 2007)

WOW thats some finish for ten mins.....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

great reuslt 

altho, i do find it hard to believe you did that all in 10 mins, cant have been that dirty surely. took me 15 mins to just wash and rinse my 6 month old st engine, with out drying, or dressing, and i did that quick


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Thats just awesome:driver:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

Looking really nice there mate ,


----------

